# fm3 question



## playagrandma (Apr 24, 2009)

I am sure I know the question to this one but do I need my fm3 when traveling by plane within mexico? I am thinking I probably will need it but hoping I wouldnt need it. I was planning on traveling during the time my fm3 will be immigration for renewal.

I do know I can get permission from immigration but hate to rely on them-sometimes they can be slow in Playa del Carmen.

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you aren't crossing any borders, you won't need your passport or FM3 for that purpose. However, you are required to be able to identify yourself and, as a foreigner, prove that you are in the country legally. As such, you will want to have both documents with you. Whenever we leave the immediate area, we carry ours; just in case. There are more interior checkpoints than before and, in the event of accident, etc., you will need them.


----------

